# Favourite handheld Zelda?



## shaunj66 (Apr 2, 2007)

As we look forward to the release of The Phantom Hourglass for the DS. Let's look back at previous handheld Zelda's and see what is the community's favourite.

So, *what's your favourite handheld Zelda title?*

Mine is Oracle of Seasons (and Ages too) for the sheer size of the game and the great story and gameplay. All on a Game Boy... Unbelievable.

The Minish Cap is great too. I'm replaying it again now. But the dungeons are too small and too few, but the presentation and gameplay are great while it lasts.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 2, 2007)

thought minish caps was awesome!


----------



## tshu (Apr 2, 2007)

The Minish Cap was really great, but it was slightly too easy and short. I'd have to say Link's Awakening is my favourite because it took me a good while to complete. I have fond memories of it being my first handheld Zelda game (actually my very first GameBoy game period).


----------



## Digeman (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted Minish Cap but precicely when i pushed the vote button i noticed Links awakening and wanted to regret but it was already to late  :'( So anyways What i actually meant to vote was Links awakening


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> I voted Minish Cap but precicely when i pushed the vote button i noticed Links awakening and wanted to regret but it was already to lateÂ :'( So anyways What i actually meant to vote was Links awakeningÂ


I changed your vote for you.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted for Four swords/ALTTP cause I never really got into Ages/Seasons (although I probably will now) and Minish cap was just....I dont know, I guess I didnt like the way it looked...or the Minish cap part.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted MC, although it was too easy and short, it was a quality game


----------



## Digeman (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Digeman @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Minish Cap but precicely when i pushed the vote button i noticed Links awakening and wanted to regret but it was already to lateÂ :'( So anyways What i actually meant to vote was Links awakeningÂ
> ...



Thanks man!


----------



## MaHe (Apr 2, 2007)

Oracle of Ages. What a FANTASTIC game.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 2, 2007)

Went for ...Seasons as its slightly better than Ages. For me the worst is Minish Cap, though a great game, it kinda doesnt have the same feel or magic as the usual Zelda game.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Went for ...Seasons as its slightly better than Ages. For me the worst is Minish Cap, though a great game, it kinda doesnt have the same feel or magic as the usual Zelda game.


Exactly my point.  I just hope PH doesnt disappoint the way Minish Cap did.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 2, 2007)

Minish Cap definately was my favorite.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted for 'Link's Awakening', I just love that one!!


----------



## Jax (Apr 2, 2007)

Link's Awakening was pure epicness with awesome music!

It should be remade for the DS...


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awekening was a SNES title wasn't it??

I'd love to plat LA, OOA, OOS but all these sodding versions get me confussed


----------



## Öhr (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening - The best handheld Zelda!


----------



## royman19 (Apr 3, 2007)

The oracle games were my favorite. Its was two great Zelda games released at the same time. I voted Oracle of Seasons because time traveling in games was done before unlike season (to my knowledge anyways!)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am with the links awakening crowd, I used to play the DX version all the time on both my GBC and via emulation (quite in fact I still remember the trick to winning at the claw game).

One day I will make the effort and play ages/seasons though.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't played many of them, but i think it has to be Link's Awakening, so that's what i'm voting.
I liked Minish Cap too, but Link's Awakening was superior.


----------



## Rayder (Apr 3, 2007)

I voted Four Swords simply because that's the only one I ever played.


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening. 
Loved that game.


----------



## tshu (Apr 3, 2007)

Four Swords was actually a lot of fun. But the stand-alone Four Swords Adventures for GameCube was far superior to the add-on included with LttP for GBA. 

Me and my friends has sooo much fun playing that game into the wee hours of the morning, throwing each other off cliffs and stealing each others rupees, and sometimes even working together as a team to solve puzzles!

I really hope there will be a new amazing Four Swords game for Wii or DS or "both". The original was such an underrated game.


----------



## Torte (Apr 3, 2007)

Voted Link's Awakening because it is the perfect portable A-RPG in every way.  Next would be Minish Cap for how it wowed me in both graphics and the humourous new take on the light/dark world mechanic.. 4-swords was something special too, although the 'random' level designs weren't all too interesting, but loved throwing fellow Links off the edge to grab rupees for myself lol!  Ages and Seasons were like carbon copies of LA, oklah, and surprisingly I enjoyed Ages better even though it was like a lite version of OoT which I kinda overplayed


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 3, 2007)

Why so many versions?!?!

And which one do i choose?!
lol


----------



## 754boy (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening hands down. It was the first Zelda game I ever played and it was awesome. Minish Cap would be my second choice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2007)

Actually could I change my response to Links Awakening: link gets laid. That was a fine hack for when I am feeling completely immature.


----------



## GameDragon (Apr 3, 2007)

I say Link's Awakening, I bought that game twice. 
Man I love that game...


----------



## extended (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah, don't worry, seems like my choice has been removed.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 3, 2007)

I beat Link's Awakening (which is what I voted for) not too long ago, I'm almost done with Oracle of Seasons right now (just need to work out how to beat the final boss), then I'm gonna do Ages. I played all these before, just never managed to finish them, so I started from the very beginning


----------



## science (Apr 3, 2007)

First Zelda game I ever played was Oracle of Ages, so I am going to have to go with that. Without it I would have not ever discovered how great these games are!


----------



## outphase (Apr 3, 2007)

It appears that most that voted Minish Cap didn't play Link's Awakening in the time period it came out.


----------



## OSW (Apr 3, 2007)

I went for minish cap, considering i have played little of the other games, and i enjoyed the superior GFX.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Why so many versions?!?!
> 
> And which one do i choose?!
> lol


If possible, use one with [!] in the filename. Those are confirmed good dumps.


----------



## Alastair (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> I voted Minish Cap but precicely when i pushed the vote button i noticed Links awakening and wanted to regret but it was already to lateÂ :'( So anyways What i actually meant to vote was Links awakeningÂ



Same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh well. Minish Cap was a great game too. The second best.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link's Awakening was the first GameBoy game I had. My parents bought the GameBoy (Clear) and Link's Awakening for me. God, I must've been young! I think it was christmas and they let me sit in the car and play Zelda instead of going to church on christmas day morning (secular family but odd habit of listening to the choir...).


----------



## Westside (Apr 3, 2007)

Minish cap was good in a weird way.  Can't explain using words.


----------



## cornaljoe (Apr 3, 2007)

Links Awakening FTW!  I had the regular for GB and got the DX version later on.  I can't count how many times I played them both!  I think it wins because I was like 14 and into games more than when MC did.  MC was still a great game but pretty easy.  But now that I think about it LA would probably pretty be easy if I played it now...

LOL, I just remembered something.  Before I got a GB I played LttP on the SNES and I hated it.  To this day I can't play it all the way through.  I think because its too open, letting you go places where you can get your ass kicked.  If it was slighty more linear I probably can finish it.  I just remember traveling for a good while thinking I'm headed the right way.  Only to die because I went somewhere I shouldn't.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(outphase @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> It appears that most that voted Minish Cap didn't play Link's Awakening in the time period it came out.


I reckon its the same for the Oracle games, anyone who had played any of the original GB/GBC games would know that they are better than MC


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> Actually could I change my response to Links Awakening: link gets laid. That was a fine hack for when I am feeling completely immature.


That hack is so awful!


----------



## The Teej (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening.

That game REALLY needs to be remade in Wind Waker Style 3D or even Pokemon DS Style 3D. It's one of the most under-rated zeldas of all time in my opinion.

@Everyone who fears PH -- Don't worry. This is the first time since LA that a handheld Zelda has been internally developed at Nintendo. All the other Zeldas have been made by some other 3rd party developer or another division of Nintendo. PH is being developed @ Nintendo EAD, the same team that developed Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why so many versions?!?!
> ...



Cheers for that, and whats the diff between v1.1 and DX?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, read first, then post. Sorry!

There are 2 versions, b&w and color. The DX (color) one has an extra dungeon, but afaik it also had different version which propably contain some minor bug-fixes. You should get the highest version possible.


----------



## OSW (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why so many versions?!?!
> ...



Dang if only i had known that earlier with snes roms


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> Dang if only i had known that earlier with snes roms



Aye, I've had some dodgy SNES Roms in the past, obviously there wasn't a scene back there, like there is now?
Loadsa people dumped the games, instead of racing and only one group dumping it?


----------



## gov78 (Apr 3, 2007)

My fav handheld one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which i got from the airport when i went india when i was about 8.(BEEN PLAYED SO MUCH THE PAPER IS PEELING)






 loved this one as well not as much as links awakening


----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2007)

I have to say Links Awakening... It has this magic glow all over itself..
winning a yoshi-doll, and start to trade away...
seasons and ages had something similiear (can't spell) but they lacked the magic....

Minish Cap, was... rather dull... Sure I think the graphics are overly cute... but I don't like the feeling with something telling you what to do next.. as in... a fairy, or a hat.. i want to go to the telephone-houses if I want to know more!

and last but not least:
I think that seasons and ages got to "advanced" when you should travel in time back and forth at several places, and change seasons ever so often.
It feels too much like a maze game, or something.... 

Conclusion:
Links awakening!!!!


----------



## MaHe (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> First Zelda game I ever played was Oracle of Ages, so I am going to have to go with that. Without it I would have not ever discovered how great these games are!


Haha, same for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ditto.


----------



## Digeman (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> Actually could I change my response to Links Awakening: link gets laid. That was a fine hack for when I am feeling completely immature.



Link gets laid!?


----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually could I change my response to Links Awakening: link gets laid. That was a fine hack for when I am feeling completely immature.
> ...



Yeah, It's really immature. Link goes around with.. I think it's a dildo... to whack the enemies, and some enemies are boobies, and.. yeah, I don't know so much more.. it's disturbing....


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2007)

@Digeman, it was just an immature hack where everything is a crude sex joke (of the sort a 13 year old may find funny).

People of sensitive disposition turn away now, hide/spoiler tags do not seem to work for me:
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/590/zeldahackdemolb5.jpg

edit common sense took hold and I decided to link to a picture instead.


----------



## Jax (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(royman19 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> The oracle games were my favorite. Its was two great Zelda games released at the same time. I voted Oracle of Seasons because time traveling in games was done before unlike season (to my knowledge anyways!)



Season changing is a very important task in Click Clock Wood in Banjo-Kazooie...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(The Teej @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> Link's Awakening.
> 
> That game REALLY needs to be remade in Wind Waker Style 3D or even Pokemon DS Style 3D. It's one of the most under-rated zeldas of all time in my opinion.
> 
> @Everyone who fears PH -- Don't worry. This is the first time since LA that a handheld Zelda has been internally developed at Nintendo. All the other Zeldas have been made by some other 3rd party developer or another division of Nintendo. PH is being developed @ Nintendo EAD, the same team that developed Ocarina of Time and Twilight Princess.


Plus PH has been in development for a year and a half so far and isnt out until December, so I'm sure Nintendo are putting a lot of time and effort in this game, especially seeing it'll have a bigger audience on DS than TP has on Wii.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 3, 2007)

Good to see most of us loved "Link's Awakening" so much and even dare to put the "best handheld Zelda game" sticker on it.

Can't wait for "Phantom Of Hourglass" @[email protected]


----------



## wohoo (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awekening! no doubt!


----------



## frostfire (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening for sure! It was the first zelda ever I finished, such a great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jelbo (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening by far! Apart from OoT my favorite Zelda game. Link's Awakening is an amazing game, great music, challenging dungeons, good story and fantastic gameplay.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Apr 3, 2007)

Link's Awakening, holy crap, what a classic.  My brother and I once tried to play through the entire game without getting the sword (using the press select as you walk to another area trick) and I think we got all the way to the end, but we couldn't actually beat it because you have to have a sword to do damage to the last boss.  

and the overworld music was always the same music it plays at the begining of the game before you get your sword.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Link's Awakening was pure epicness with awesome music!



have to agree here, so very true.


----------



## Covarr (Apr 3, 2007)

I've never understood what people see as so great about Link's Awakening. The game focuses far too much on talking to people, and the world map is poorly designed. Oracle of Ages/Oracle of Seasons both have this problem too, but not to as great an extent. Four Swords would be my favorite if it didn't require multiplayer, leaving Minish Cap as the obvious best.

Actually, I prefer A Link to the Past, on the same cartridge as Four Swords, but I guess since it was first released on the SNES that it doesn't really count as a Handheld Zelda game.


----------



## knocturnal (Apr 3, 2007)

Links Awakening without a doubt. Easily my faveorite handheld game of all time


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 3, 2007)

bahhhhhhhhhh, why won't Ages/Seasons work on the G6? I thought it had a GBC emulator?
I keep getting the 'THIS GAME CAN ONLY BE PLAYED ON A GBC' screen


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> bahhhhhhhhhh, why won't Ages/Seasons work on the G6? I thought it had a GBC emulator?
> I keep getting the 'THIS GAME CAN ONLY BE PLAYED ON A GBC' screen
> 
> The G6 does not have a GBC emulator. You need Goomba Color.
> ...


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 4, 2007)

Link's Awakening DX baby!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Either the Link's Awakening Sex hack I found (enemies look like....) or Oracle of Seasons.  They both rule, but I vote seasons for the color.


----------



## Relys (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Either the Link's Awakening Sex hack I found (enemies look like....) or Oracle of Seasons.Â They both rule, but I vote seasons for the color.



haha I remember that! "Link gets laied" was the title, right?

My favort is probaly the Minish Cap. That game was pure genious!


----------



## OrR (Apr 4, 2007)

Why does the godawful Minish Cap get so many votes?! You people are all too young to vote!
I chose Ages but Seasons was about as beautiful (Subrosia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and Link's Awakenig was amazing, too, though I never played through that entirely.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 4, 2007)

The Minish Cap (GBA) was my fav because that's the only one I played. Umm yes i know.. lame yeah, anyways.


----------



## Relys (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Why does the godawful Minish Cap get so many votes?! You people are all too young to vote!
> I chose Ages but Seasons was about as beautiful (Subrosia!
> 
> 
> ...



We're to young to vote!?!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 6, 2007)

what happened to the monthly released game poll? xx


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 6, 2007)

orcale of seasons is the only zelda game i like


----------



## spas (Apr 6, 2007)

Minish Cap my favorite at the moment but I plan to play them all again when I get the time and see what happens.  

On the subject of zelda!

Does anybody have a save game generator for the minish cap?

Do you think the N64 versions of zelda will be ported to DS? (mario 64 was)


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Why does the godawful Minish Cap get so many votes?! You people are all too young to vote!
> I chose Ages but Seasons was about as beautiful (Subrosia!
> 
> 
> ...


come now, minish cap was a great game, excellent pacing, dungeons, overworld, clever story, and the gameplay was awesome, the scrolls were an awesome addition, really good play control

LA was awesome too, but I think minish cap trumps it


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 7, 2007)

Link's Awakening is my favorite.  Can't rid of the nostalgia.  But Oracle of Ages/Seasons is a very close second.  I was lucky enough to know some one that had OoA to switch with so I could completely beat the game.


----------



## El Bastardo (Apr 7, 2007)

@ phuzzz: Finally someone with an opinion close to mine.

I can't believe that such a few likes the Oracle of games. They are my favorites very closely followed by the original part IV!!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Apr 7, 2007)

Handheld games are supposed to be easy and short!  Being able to accomplish something in 10 - 15 minutes is essential.

Minish Cap hands down.


----------



## OrR (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(OrR @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the godawful Minish Cap get so many votes?! You people are all too young to vote!
> ...


I hated it because it had no dungeons and quite a bit of gimmicky crap that didn't really further gameplay. I wanted to love it because I really liked the becoming small idea and the graphics (well, most of the time) but it didn't work out.


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 7, 2007)

Links awakening fo sho!

But.. i think you guys have written off Seasons and Ages a bit, while they weren't quite up to the standard of LA,   they were very very good in their own right.


----------



## werwe (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening was such a special experience at the time.  None of the others come close.  Not surprising, considering it's the only one that was actually developed at Nintendo.  I'd imagine that a good portion of the people who voted for Minish Cap have never even played Link's Awakening.

Add to that the fact that the Oracle games were heavily based off LA's assets-- they essentially felt just like LA, but with the layouts rearranged.  Those games were good, but they lacked that epic feeling, if only because of the redundancy.


----------



## jaz (Apr 8, 2007)

Oracle of Ages, first Zelda game I actually finished and I


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Apr 8, 2007)

id loke to play Ages/Seasons but goomba color wont work, still get the 'this game will only work in a GBC' screen

Ill just settle with LA for a bit then


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening, along with Ages/Seasons. They all were great and had sortalike gameplay. I was hugely disappointed with Minish Cap, it's not worth the name it has.


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> I was hugely disappointed with Minish Cap, it's not worth the name it has.


What, it doesn't deserve the name Minish Cap?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Link's Awakening. Definitely the best handheld Zelda, and I'm inclined to say it's one of the best Zelda games ever. Somehow, a mere bunch of black and white (well, gray and yellow; the contrast on the GB was crap   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pixels made an incredibly immersive, memorable experience, that even newer games, with all their fancy graphics, can't achieve. I suppose that, like with books, our imagination had to fill in the blanks, making it more personal, making us more involved, all the while (unlike books) having cute little character sprites roaming the screen. And the music... Despite being, when all's said and done, 8-bit squealing, it was good and and ambiental and memorable, and really added to the experience. 


But the ending...  :'(  




Whyyyyyyy


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Apr 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was hugely disappointed with Minish Cap, it's not worth the name it has.What, it doesn't deserve the name Minish Cap?
> ...



Can you put it in a spoiler tag and tell me what happens in the end?  It was too long ago whe I played it.


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(mr_blonde_88 @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> id loke to play Ages/Seasons but goomba color wont work, still get the 'this game will only work in a GBC' screen
> 
> Ill just settle with LA for a bit then




It does work, but saving is currently broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you tried the alpha23 release?



Spoiler



The island is discovered to be in a dream world, controlled by a creature called the Wind Fish.  The owl you see is his messenger.  After the nightmares have been defeated, the wind fish speaks to link, the island disappears and we see link floating on a bit of his ship in the middle of the ocean.  The wind fish flies overhead.  Cue the absolutely great credit music!
[\spoiler]


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 8, 2007)

While I voted OoS, I think that LA and OoA are just as great


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening hands down...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening (DX) hands down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I played the whole game on PC, I never had that much fun with a game since Abe's Exoddus.


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 8, 2007)

Link's Awakening.

Probably one of the most memorable titles I have ever played on a handheld.

Sad ending though... The kind of ending where you are just sad that it is over.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alright, anyone who didn't vote for either Links Awakening, Oracle of Ages, or Oracle Of Seasons is banned for being wrong.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Apr 9, 2007)

Still don't understand which is good...Please tell me the one to try for my NDS


----------



## Castlevania (Apr 12, 2007)

best zelda game is Link's Awakening ..


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 12, 2007)

links awakening is the best handheld zelda.


----------



## amptor (Apr 12, 2007)

I own the original of Link's Awakening.  I'm going with that.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone who got a few friends together to play four swords will tell you how unbelievably awesome it is.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(GBA_Temper @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> Still don't understand which is good...Please tell me the one to try for my NDS


There's no Zelda for the DS yet. The first DS Zelda will be "Phantom Hourglass". Until that time, you can play NES, GB, GBC and GBA Zelda games on your DS; if you have a flashcard. I'd recommend... Link's Awakening


----------



## boblen (Apr 13, 2007)

Wheres a link to the past???


----------



## boblen (Apr 13, 2007)

and then theres the orginal Zelda that was made for GBA as well...


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Anyone who got a few friends together to play four swords will tell you how unbelievably awesome it is.



I actually played that one with friends, I even played four swords adventures on GC. And while it seems like endless fun, we really got bored after 2 days with it. It was nonstop fun though.


----------

